# I want to breed rats...



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

... and I want to do it right

granted I do not own rats, but one day i want to better the pet rat species by breeding well adgusted rats with good temperament, good health history, and black eyes. 

I would greatly appreciate if anyone could give me a link to a good website on rat genetics (ie: a chart of dominant and recessive traits)

thanks!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

First, find a very good breeder and ask to study under them. When they think you're ready you can buy from their stock to start.

Why black eyes, exactly? What does that have to do with anything?

Here's a genetics table. There's also a program out there... I think it's called 'hawthorn'...


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the link, that's exactly what I was looking for! the black eyes, lol, I just never like to think they are disadvantaged in their eyesight when they have ruby/ pink eyes.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Considering rats don't use their eyes much I don't think they're much in the way of 'disadvantaged'.

I know you didn't mention colors, but some colors usually come with pink or ruby eyes due to the dilution.


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

nvm i found what i needed


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

The AFRMA Fancy Rats & Mice Site

That's what I think you're thinking of. 

It's nice that you want to do this the right way. Definitely don't hurry into this. Remember, you won't make any money, you'll lose money, and it won't be all cute rittens and happy adopters.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

If you have the money to breed you should also concider fostering rescues in your area


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Find a proper, accredited responsible ethical breeder to mentor with. They will guide your every step. Make sure their morals/ethics are similar to yours as this is a relationship not a casual thing at all. They will help you eventually find your first breeding pair, etc. Be careful, there's a lot of people out there who talk the talk but don't walk the walk, ask questions, dig deep before you decide this is the person you want to be mentored with. Mentors often do long-distance mentoring as well, so you may never meet face to face for a long time.

Research research research before you even think of approaching a breeder. then post your questions you are having trouble with on knowledgeable ratforums like goosemoose. There's not many breeders on this forum, sorry. And remember that putting 2 rats together and having a litter does not make anyone a breeder, so stay away from people like that (BYB).


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

don't worry this is a LONG way off, I just want to begin researching this early, so I have a pretty clear understanding of dominant/ recessive. The problem with breeding is it's so easy to do it wrong! thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah it is. I second what everyone else has said and want to add that you should never breed pet store rats or rats with unknown genetics. Always get the rat with a pedigree so you know their past history of genetics, health and temperment. Even two really awesome and healthy pet store rats could carry bad genes or show bad signs down the road you do not want to pass on.

And I recommend taking in foster rats, and having pet rats a few years before starting breeding. Also keep in mind rats are costly. You also want to dig deep and keep on forums like these to get yourself totally emersed in the rat community so you gain the trust of future potential good adopters.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

It is true that the pink/ruby eye thing is a disadvantage, but seeing as they are a recessive trait in rats and black eyes are dominant they will be cancelled out within the next few...oh say 1,000,000 years.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

MagicalLobster said:


> It is true that the pink/ruby eye thing is a disadvantage, but seeing as they are a recessive trait in rats and black eyes are dominant they will be cancelled out within the next few...oh say 1,000,000 years.


No they won't.

They're mostly bred out of wild rats, but still occur.

However, in pet rats people bred for the dilute colors... which leads to red, pink, and ruby eyes.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

I've always heard that the only disadvantage to pink/red/ruby eyes is a deterioration in eyesight, which as has been said they don't really rely on much anyway. 

One very cute benefit I find to the pink eyed rats is the 'swaying' they all seem to do. For some reason I just find it cute as ever.


----------

